# macOS Dashcam Viewer released!



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

You can view the three angles simultaneously, quickly scrub through all of your clips in one swipe, and export the clips into a single file.

*NOTE: 1.0.1 update was just approved a few minutes ago that fixes a crash related to video clips saved from a 2019.16.x firmware car. It should be going live in a few hours.*


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Did you got HW3 testers?.


----------



## mr_boobs_83 (May 13, 2019)

Aw man, if i had mine already I'd beta test. It would be amazing if you could port this to iOS for use with usb keys with lightning connectors! Awesome work


----------



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

Vidya said:


> Did you got HW3 testers?.


just got videos from a HW3 customer. will work on it this week.


----------



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

mr_boobs_83 said:


> Aw man, if i had mine already I'd beta test. It would be amazing if you could port this to iOS for use with usb keys with lightning connectors! Awesome work


i was thinking about the lightning usb flash drives but the number of people that own that drive is small. i'll wait until iOS 13 comes to see if they support generic flash drives (at least for the USB-C on the iPad Pro)


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I just downloaded it, and it's a great start! But how do you export multiple clips in to a single file? It seems like it's just going to export a one-minute clip with three views.


----------



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

DocScott said:


> I just downloaded it, and it's a great start! But how do you export multiple clips in to a single file? It seems like it's just going to export a one-minute clip with three views.


Hi,

Thanks for downloading!

There is no way to export multiple 1 minute segments. It only exports multiple angles into one 1-minute file.
I thought about adding a way to combine multiple 1-minute segments, but I've found that exporting multiple 1-minute segments and then dropping it into iMovie would be the easiest. Though, I would love to hear your feedback on how you would want to change this.


----------



## BenB (Apr 17, 2019)

I downloaded it earlier today. Do you have any plans to have a date picker as a part of the app? I don't clear out my drive very often so it would be great to just jump to yesterday / today to view those videos. Thanks.


----------



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

BenB said:


> I downloaded it earlier today. Do you have any plans to have a date picker as a part of the app? I don't clear out my drive very often so it would be great to just jump to yesterday / today to view those videos. Thanks.


Good idea. I'll add in a future update. For now, you can press left or right arrow keys to skip to the next video set, or just scrub the global timeline to the next day (it's sorted in chronological order)


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Another feature I would really like is fast-forward.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Got the update this morning, now it works. Nice little app! Two features that would make it much better - the ability to choose which file(s) to view, from a drop down list or whatever; and a way to speed up, like the quicktime controls - 2x, 5x, 10x, 20x,


----------



## komocode (Sep 22, 2017)

sduck said:


> Got the update this morning, now it works. Nice little app! Two features that would make it much better - the ability to choose which file(s) to view, from a drop down list or whatever; and a way to speed up, like the quicktime controls - 2x, 5x, 10x, 20x,





DocScott said:


> Another feature I would really like is fast-forward.


it now has 1x, 2x, and 5x playback with today's 2.0.0 update.


----------

